# PM says Canadian deaths from the Wuhan coronavirus doubling every week



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 10, 2020)

Canada to 'lose more people' to COVID, Trudeau warns; jobless rate surges 40%
		










						Trudeau urges Canadians to stay the course in face of bleak coronavirus reports
					

Public health officials warned that even with strong control measures, the pandemic could infect between one and 10 percent of Canadians and cause between 4,400 and 44,000 deaths.




					www.politico.com
				












						Trudeau: Canada's first wave of covid-19 cases won't end until summer
					

TORONTO — Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said Thursday Canadians will need to stay at home and practice physical distancing for months as the first wave of covid-19 cases in the country won’t end until the summer and Canada won’t return to normal until there is a vaccine — which




					triblive.com
				




I thought it was interesting that the government appears to be setting the table for bad news about when the lockdown may end.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 10, 2020)

Maple_Leaf said:


> ......I thought it was interesting that the government appears to be setting the table for bad news about when the lockdown may end.


In the alternate universe part of my brain : all the  number stuff kinda reminds me of TS salesperson’s
spiel .  start high -  then the real number won’t sound too bad .

one week - public doesn’t need masks / next week - everyone should wear a homemade mask .
A bit like the : what you own will soon have no value / you need this new points program instead of fixed weeks.

We are following the Larry David protocol : 

(ie) - it may be the one opportunity in your lifetime to stay home and 
watch TV as much as you want . Why waste it by going out .


----------



## bbakernbay (Apr 10, 2020)

The Greater Toronto population is approximately 6.5 million while Greater New York is 20 million, both of which are main entry points for international visitors yet NYC has a huge Clovis-19 death rate compared to Toronto.

Were the NY authorities too slow in reacting to distancing measures and closures?


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 10, 2020)

bbakernbay said:


> The Greater Toronto population is approximately 6.5 million while Greater New York is 20 million, both of which are main entry points for international visitors yet NYC has a huge Clovis-19 death rate compared to Toronto.
> 
> Were the NY authorities too slow in reacting to distancing measures and closures?


I think this video says it all


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 10, 2020)

bbakernbay said:


> Were the NY authorities too slow in reacting to distancing measures and closures?


federal authorities in Washington thought they had stopped the virus by building a wall against
entry from China . This turned out to be a Maginot Line .
Current information suggests the virus entered NYC from Europe - and that this occurred before
the border was shut to entry from Europe .

Hindsight is 20/20 - but as S. Korea has shown -a rapid ramping up of testing and contact follow up would have been a better plan .

Canada’s  current testing remains insufficient ( IMO) - to move beyond shutdown

We did benefit from  Jan / Feb seasonal travel quirks - fewer visitors likely come to Canada in the winter and some of the places we visit ~Mexico , Cuba , & Dominican Republic were not yet Covid 19 active before mid -March  ; when the world & Canada started shut down protocols .


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 10, 2020)

Maple_Leaf said:


> I think this video says it all


A lot of magical thinking went on back in February.


----------



## Panina (Apr 10, 2020)

Maple_Leaf said:


> I think this video says it all


This was going on everywhere,  all the countries, the politicians, everyone didn’t realize what was going on.  Takes me back to China, they knew so much more then they told the world.  Makes me think Why?


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 11, 2020)

New York's chaos isn't happening everywhere. Now the rest of us need to begin to think about under what circumstances we start to lift the social isolation.








						California's coronavirus death toll is way below New York's. Here's why
					

The death rate in the Golden State has flattened, for now. Early social distancing and the state's car-centric sprawl may have helped.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 11, 2020)

Panina said:


> This was going on everywhere,  all the countries, the politicians, everyone didn’t realize what was going on.  Takes me back to China, they knew so much more then they told the world.  Makes me think Why?


I think lots of us were naturally in denial of something that hasn't happened in over a century but used to happen a lot throughout history...plagues.  If I could go back in time to November 2019 and like some biblical prophet warn us all of things to come I would have been considered a lunatic.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 12, 2020)

Toronto police cracking down on social distancing violators with new "zero tolerance" policy and fines of up to $1,000. So much for starting to lift the social isolation. Don't be caught in groups of more than five or within two metres of someone you don't live with. Have a nice day .








						Toronto police crack down on social distancing with ticket blitz — up to $1,000
					

In a move toward zero tolerance in parks and public squares after Mayor John Tory called for stronger measures, police Chief Mark Saunders said Saturday that — with very few exceptions — those who violate social distancing regulations will be ticketed effective immediately.




					www.thestar.com


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 13, 2020)

Oakville family hit with $880 ticket for rollerblading during the coronavirus lockdown.








						Coronavirus: Oakville, Ont., family hit with $880 ticket after going rollerblading - Toronto | Globalnews.ca
					

An Oakville, Ont., family is speaking out after a rollerblading outing turned into a costly ticket for allegedly violating physical distancing rules.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## Ironwood (Apr 13, 2020)

Canadians can go to covidnearyou.org and input their postal code to find out if anyone has tested positive in their postal code district.


----------



## AJCts411 (Apr 13, 2020)

In Canada, IMO, has been terribly slow to do anything to combat the virus from China.   Testing, yes under the provincial jurisdiction, the federal government should of stepped in and ramped up testing in a significant way. Still today, it is just drip drip drip the number of testing available. Huge back longs etc.  No forward thinking has been evident, in terms of how to reopen the economy, workplace rules, that sort of thing.  All we have are cops chasing people that break the 6 ft boundary, extensions of isolation policies, and monies being spent by government that we don't have.   When you look at the statistics, models they all indicate xx% of the population will be infected, x% will die.  What I am suggesting we should be fighting not hiding.


----------



## Chrisky (Apr 13, 2020)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Oakville family hit with $880 ticket for rollerblading during the coronavirus lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The father is quoted as saying”
He said he is still trying to make sense of where his family can and can’t go, adding the town could make better use of signs and barricades.

It is unfortunate that this happened to this family.  Everyone it seems needs to receive their own personal information about where they can and cannot go.  Oakville has almost daily information that is issued advising people of what to do.  Even in my town the Mayor has issued a directive that no one can park at any of our parks.  They can walk around and/or bike.  In my town, when my husband and I take our walk around our neighbourhood, there are many children rollerblading or biking around, but not more than 2 of them and they all seem to be mindful about physical distancing.   All this gentleman had to do was walk away, and then either phone his local police station or city councillor and enquire about the rule.  
Too many people think that just because they do not know or understand a rule, they can do whatever they want.  
Look at the other side of the coin.  This police officer is probably tired of people arguing with him about the city’s rules. He is trying to do his job and instead gets verbal abuse.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 13, 2020)

Chrisky said:


> The father is quoted as saying”
> He said he is still trying to make sense of where his family can and can’t go, adding the town could make better use of signs and barricades.
> 
> It is unfortunate that this happened to this family.  Everyone it seems needs to receive their own personal information about where they can and cannot go.  Oakville has almost daily information that is issued advising people of what to do.  Even in my town the Mayor has issued a directive that no one can park at any of our parks.  They can walk around and/or bike.  In my town, when my husband and I take our walk around our neighbourhood, there are many children rollerblading or biking around, but not more than 2 of them and they all seem to be mindful about physical distancing.   All this gentleman had to do was walk away, and then either phone his local police station or city councillor and enquire about the rule.
> ...



I will simply say - IMO
Basically overkill by a “meter-maid” - who thinks his uniform makes him competent;
and above needing to respond-
to anyone’s question .

*********
This is the same type of petty bureaucrat - that sent out parking bylaw enforcement officers ,
after the Burlington ON August 2014 flood . [believe me - it is true ] - no other city employee had appeared for 5 days - when almost everyone in our neighbourhood had the residue of 2 foot of (storm flood sewage) water in our basements and family history on our front lawns .

I have read that -“ Good government and order “ was historically valued in Canada .
The hew ;to this style of petty bureaucracy is also listed as an input into “ The Rebellion of 1837”

Anyway - if the Dad disputes the summons -  (& what court is open right now .)
It will get thrown out by a judge eventually / and simply be a waste of taxpayer money -
by a “wanna be (x- edited) / petty bylaw officer .”


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Apr 13, 2020)

Well, I am afraid I am going to differ.  The only reason our infection and death rates are so much lower than Italy and the USA is because we clamped down much earlier in the pandemic curve in ordering fairly consistent isolation in place right across the country.  Could and should it maybe have been done even earlier.  Maybe, but hindsight is wonderful.

In WWI my grandfather was fighting in the muddy trenches in Ypres with the Canadian Army and a great uncle in the British Army got through all four years of the war, only to be killed by the Spanish flu.  In WWII my father was flying over NW Europe with the RCAF and one of my uncles was fighting his way up the Italian peninsula, while another was being tossed around on convoy escort duty in the Atlantic with the RCN.  Others were battling in the oppressive jungles of SE Asia.

Most of them were away from home and family for several years in horrid conditions.  They did not get vacations, often being on the job and under attack 24/7.  They were asked to put their lives on the line and many never came home.  Now we have a few people whining about having to stay in their homes, not being able to rollerblade and having to give up vacations.  Give me a break!  And before we start throwing around epithets like "fascist" cop, please go back and read some history to find out what fascist cops were really like.  They didn't just hand out tickets!

To quote the Premier of Nova Scotia:  Just "stay the blazes home!"


----------



## Meow (Apr 13, 2020)

Once upon a time the TUG Forum was a place to acquire useful information about timesharing and travel.  It has now degenerated to a sounding board for individuals to spout out their political and social biases.  Too bad.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 13, 2020)

Meow said:


> Once upon a time the TUG Forum was a place to acquire useful information about timesharing and travel.  It has now degenerated to a sounding board for individuals to spout out their political and social biases.  Too bad.


People have too much time on their hands and taking their anger out on others who are "different" from them.  Just stay away from those threads.


----------



## MrockStar (Apr 13, 2020)

Maple_Leaf said:


> Oakville family hit with $880 ticket for rollerblading during the coronavirus lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe their car broke down and they needed some groceries.


----------



## MrockStar (Apr 13, 2020)

Meow said:


> Once upon a time the TUG Forum was a place to acquire useful information about timesharing and travel.  It has now degenerated to a sounding board for individuals to spout out their political and social biases.  Too bad.


Yup, unfortunately about half of my Bluegreen resorts have closed for 30 to 90 days and the rest i would have to fly to(not safe enough) so i plan for next year and hope for the best.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 14, 2020)

Tougher quarantine rules effective today for Canadians returning from abroad.








						Canada-U.S. border likely to remain closed for weeks, PM says in imposing tougher quarantine rules
					

Prime Minister Justin Trudeau says shutdown of the Canada-U.S. border to all non-essential travel is likely going to be one of the suite of public health restrictions set to remain in place for weeks. This comes as the federal government imposes tougher mandatory quarantine measures for...




					www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## travel maniac (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm sorry (appropriate start for a Canadian eh!) but this thread has nothing to do with Timesharing in Canada and should be moved to General Discussion/Lounge


----------



## CanuckTravlr (Apr 14, 2020)

travel maniac said:


> I'm sorry (appropriate start for a Canadian eh!) but this thread has nothing to do with Timesharing in Canada and should be moved to General Discussion/Lounge



You may be right.  But an argument could be made to the contrary, too.

Since there is virtually no non-essential travelling occurring in Canada and very few timeshares open right now anywhere in the world, including Canada, maybe we should just shut down ALL the regional timeshare threads currently dealing with the impact of the novelcorona virus (Covid-19).  Discussion concerning the existence or lifting or enforcement of any physical distancing regulations, opening or closing of any parks or recreation areas near Canadian timeshares or destinations, and the self-isolation rules themselves, are integral to whether timeshare use is even possible in Canada right now.

I figure that the moderators might have bigger issues to deal with right now than splitting hairs concerning this small little forum or thread.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Apr 14, 2020)

AJCts411 said:


> In Canada, IMO, has been terribly slow to do anything to combat the virus from China.


 - Sorry, I'm going to have to disagree with you on that.  I'm not sure who you are making the comparison with  and I can't speak for elsewhere in Canada, but Saskatchewan stepped up, and stepped up early with a plan that made sense to it's population  by and large we all complied early with the "recommendations" and therefore have reduced the number of  harsh "directives" that we have had to face. 

Schools closed, events cancelled and group gatherings were prohibited before lots of other jurisdictions.  Mandatory 2 week self-isolation for those of us returning from out of country by March 16th. Continual review and enhancements as time has passed.  Clear, common sense communication.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 14, 2020)

PrairieGirl said:


> Saskatchewan stepped up, and stepped up early with a plan .....
> 
> , events cancelled ......



looking forward to the day when I can again go to a Ti-Cat game in person 
and see RIDER NATION - show up in green everything .


----------



## CPNY (Apr 15, 2020)

bbakernbay said:


> The Greater Toronto population is approximately 6.5 million while Greater New York is 20 million, both of which are main entry points for international visitors yet NYC has a huge Clovis-19 death rate compared to Toronto.
> 
> Were the NY authorities too slow in reacting to distancing measures and closures?


First, yes they were. Second, New Yorkers are on top of each other. More rely on public transportation and overall many in low income areas have multiple underlying health conditions.


----------

